# IBS-C



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Well, after the battery of tests I've been diagnosed with IBS-C recently after hoping it was my gall bladder (simple solution). Donnatal and Digestive Advantage for IBS seem to be doing the trick...for now. I still get the annoying pain under my right rib cage but it's tolerable. I try to watch what I eat anyway due to borderline high cholesterol. How long have I had IBS? I claim a few years but it's probably been longer. I'm a recovering alcoholic (3.5 years sober) and good stiff drinks at the end of the day use to solve the IBS-C problem and all the other problems. The first year of sobriety included major anxiety/panic attacks, high metabolism (3 hours sleep per night), 20% loss in weight, etc before my body knew what was "normal". I have a good general practitioner (he's IBS-C too) that knows my entire history so that helps.I get the sneaky feeling that tweaking of what works for IBS-C will be required for the remainder of my days. I also feel lucky after reading the IBS-D stories. I believe I've always had somewhat of a repetitive task syndrome issue (anxiety?) but it was minimal and nobody has ever noticed. It seemed to disappear while I was on Zoloft but is very minimal now. I'd prefer living with it at this level than taking another SSRI since I can't stand how they make me tired and totally eliminated any sexual desires.


----------

